# Tarantula VS Centipede VS Scorpion VS Solifugid!



## REAL (Oct 22, 2007)

Okay, I always wonder this but, in a 1v1 battle between any combination of the ones listed in the title, which one would you think win? Lets say their size and stuff are pretty much the same to even the odds. Please also explain why you think so.

This is my thoughts

Centipede>Tarantula (I think the centipede's rush of speed and many legs would help them win)

Scorpion>Solifugid (Scorpions have claws to take care of their prey from afar where as solifugids have to get right up close)

Scorpion>Centipede (Same)

Here's some videos I found as well

Solifugid VS Scorpion
[YOUTUBE]vwn3V2PHiiA[/YOUTUBE]


Centipede VS Tarantula
[YOUTUBE]2f5gBFMMmGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ted (Oct 22, 2007)

thats stupid and annoying.
wasnt a fight at all.
just like all these vids, which make me ill, btw, its just two creatures wanting to be free..and willing to do anything to get away.
never a fair fight for either one.
god i hate these.
yes, i know i didnt have to watch..but in order to have a validated opinion, from what i infer here, i need to watch to give one.


----------



## REAL (Oct 22, 2007)

Ted said:


> thats stupid and annoying.
> wasnt a fight at all.
> just like all these vids, which make me ill, btw, its just two creatures wanting to be free..and willing to do anything to get away.
> never a fair fight for either one.
> ...



Lol yeah I don't really like these videos either, some of them piss me off, just stuff I saw while surfing the net  

My questions were mainly just to hear some opinions, don't want anyone really trying it out or anything lol.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 22, 2007)

Ted said:


> thats stupid and annoying.
> wasnt a fight at all.
> just like all these vids, which make me ill, btw, its just two creatures wanting to be free..and willing to do anything to get away.
> never a fair fight for either one.
> ...


:clap: yup, i agree 100%!!!!!


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Oct 22, 2007)

REAL got pwned


----------



## intrepidus6 (Oct 22, 2007)

That is pure evil.  I watched part of the first one and it pissed me off so bad I turned it off.


----------



## Ted (Oct 22, 2007)

REAL said:


> Lol yeah I don't really like these videos either, some of them piss me off, just stuff I saw while surfing the net
> 
> My questions were mainly just to hear some opinions, don't want anyone really trying it out or anything lol.


indeed.
i know they're lower life forms..but compassion must start somewhere.:clap:


----------



## REAL (Oct 22, 2007)

mrbonzai211 said:


> REAL got pwned


Lol like how?

ouch pwned over the internet  

But seriously though I just added the video clip cause those are some of the stuff I saw, I'm just wondering which ones you guys think would win, just need opinions not ppl with attitudes. I'm not trying to promote those videos, they're just random clips that I saw, doesn't mean I agree or disagree with what they're doing so besides that please..

I'll bring up whatever I want, no one's going to make me regret it, I rather say whats in my mind then keep it inside. 

As everyone can see I am still currently trying to be nice and respectful to everyone. We'll see how it goes then


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Oct 22, 2007)

Infuriating. This is the kind of rampant idiocy that gives the hobby a bad name. I have nothing but contempt for people who pit captive animals against one another for amusement. And I don't care what the outcome would be of any of these fights; they shouldn't be happening to begin with, as anyone responsible invert owner knows. Even musing over the thought of watching animals harm one another for the sake of curiosity or entertainment is absolutely sickening to me.


----------



## REAL (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyway

Extra thoughts:

I think scorpions are the dominant one among them all because of their far reaching capabilities. They can not only attack from afar but also use their hard tail to push away foes that come from behind it.

I always thought centipedes or solifugids were, but now I am saying scorpions! I guess I didn't think scorpions were great cause of my emperor scorpions that I had along time ago, they seemed rather slow sometimes, I guess I sure underestimated them!

;P 

Well back to my shows, laterz!


----------



## REAL (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohhh yeah! Continuing from above...

Tarantula<Solifugid (I dunno I just think a solifugid would totally shred a tarantula to pieces, they're so quick, thats just my opinion for the fun of it)

Centipede>solifugids (again centipedes have a lot of legs and that probably gives it the advantage over a solifugid in my opinion)


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 23, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> Infuriating. This is the kind of rampant idiocy that gives the hobby a bad name. I have nothing but contempt for people who pit captive animals against one another for amusement. And I don't care what the outcome would be of any of these fights; they shouldn't be happening to begin with, as anyone responsible invert owner knows. Even musing over the thought of watching animals harm one another for the sake of curiosity or entertainment is absolutely sickening to me.


Pretty much said it perfectly. 

Also, this is a forum for vertebrates. I don't think any of the contenders belong in here.


----------



## Rydog (Oct 23, 2007)

well I will be the first to answer the posed question , I think that the scorp has the ability to take down all of the contenders. I don't think that REAL is an advocate of what they are doing I think that he is just curious as was I a long time ago. I truly don't believe that anyone on here would actually advocate such acts of cruelty.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 23, 2007)

Despite how many times REAL says "I would like your opinion, I'm not condoning it", everyone seems to just reply to say "wah wah it's cruel." We all know it's cruel. None of us condone the actions of the videos. The thread is not about that. Start a new one if you wanna whine about 'animal cruelty in the world of inverts'. There's even a ready made title for you there!

To answer the original question, the centipede's speed, vast number of grasping legs, powerful bite, and general agression would make it the winner of any of the above battles.

I think alot depends though. If any one of the above got a good sting/bite in, the other would die.

PS as far as I'm aware, 'animal cruelty' does not encompass inverts. Thus why we are allowed to feed live insects etc etc. Therefore none of the above videos are acts of animal cruelty.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Oct 23, 2007)

Where's the "vs. boot" option? I'd pick that to win.


----------



## REAL (Oct 24, 2007)

mrbonzai211 said:


> Where's the "vs. boot" option? I'd pick that to win.


Anywho....  




> To answer the original question, the centipede's speed, vast number of grasping legs, powerful bite, and general agression would make it the winner of any of the above battles.
> 
> I think alot depends though. If any one of the above got a good sting/bite in, the other would die.
> 
> PS as far as I'm aware, 'animal cruelty' does not encompass inverts. Thus why we are allowed to feed live insects etc etc. Therefore none of the above videos are acts of animal cruelty.


I think if it was a fast scorpion vs a fast centipede than the scorpion would win, the scorpion seems to be very well protected from all sides and is able to attack from afar. The centipede would have to get right up close to kill it therefore lowering its chances of winning even more versus the scorpions further range. 

However, if it was a slow scorpion vs a fast centipede....maybe yeah. I don't know, some of my emperor scorpions were pretty slow to me. 

And yes I also agree, a good surprise attack would most definately decide it all, thats why its best to take out surprise attacks  

Thank you for being open-minded to my questions guys.



Okay here's a question, which one would be best to take out a scorpion?
Any opinions?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 24, 2007)

why is this on the "not so spineless wonders"?


----------



## REAL (Oct 24, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> why is this on the "not so spineless wonders"?


Shrug, just cause I suppose. BACK TO MY SHOW!!!


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 24, 2007)

i love people who KEEP PREDATORS whining about bugs dying

i wouldn't death match any of my bugs... but it is cuz i want to breed them out not feed them out.


but... the ONLY logical argument i have ever seen advanced as to why it is morally permissable to feed out my roaches and worms and what not but not feed out (battle) my other bugs is that there is an issue of replaceability. a roach is much more easily replaced than a hella k-selected tarantula or what not.

all other "cruelty" arguments are laughable, stupid, and just plain pathetic. further, they are illogical and totally emotionally based. politician arguments, if you will 




@REAL
centipedes would do MUCH better in a tunnel/tight cage match, imo. they seem quite built to be close, underground predators.  their shape would allow them to move above/around/over anything but another centipede... and that kind of mobility is what wins meals. battles. whatever.

in a straight "death pit" match where there is no terrain to deal with i think scorpions are going to hold a considerable advantage.  cents and taras envenomate with their faces... scorps have  a mobile envenomator... not to mention claws and high end armor. 



look for something called an oogpister. it is african. apparently the best battle bug ever.


and don't get me started on the WC preserved stock hobby. THAT is some messed up stuff right there, compared to battling bugs.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 24, 2007)

oh yeah

a centipede's ass end can be effectively dead and the head end will continue to eat and act pretty normal. i could see that being of use in a battle.

lol. i had a centipede that had it's #1 pair of spiracles clog. the head died. the centipede didn't really seem to notice... except one day it lost all forward gears and could only walk in reverse.  yay for a highly distributed nervous system eheheheh



edit:

solifugae would have a big advantage as they are built to deal mechanical damage... which is one of the most immediate ways of reducing the combat effectiveness of an opponent.  super high end neurotox is probably faster (and more elegant) but bugs seem built to resist it, sort of.  i have seen roaches last for EVER and be partially devoured before they stop trying to get away (gods' balls! that must make me the most evil person on the planet, bar none! oh wait.. virtually everyone here live feeds invert prey and i prekill almost all of mine... what does THAT mean!?)


lol. silliness.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 24, 2007)

hmm well i would hate to see a 12" solfugid !!!!!!
but from what i have seen of centipedes, with the size being equal. nothing beats a pede. i dont think any animal on the planet can defeat a centipede of equal mass.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 25, 2007)

these aren't fights, they're giving a centipede expensive meals that it doesn't want to eat and that can severely harm it in the process.


----------



## REAL (Oct 25, 2007)

Molitor said:


> these aren't fights, they're giving a centipede expensive meals that it doesn't want to eat and that can severely harm it in the process.


We're only debating and sharing our opinions, we're not actually doing it man.


----------



## mindlessvw (Oct 25, 2007)

i vote pede...hands down!!!


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 25, 2007)

REAL said:


> We're only debating and sharing our opinions, we're not actually doing it man.


i didn't say you were and it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## REAL (Oct 25, 2007)

Molitor said:


> i didn't say you were and it doesn't make a difference.


Actually it does and you said it in a way that implies that.

Anyway....
I think the best ones to win goes like this, best to maybe not as good as the best. Of course this is just for fun.

Scorpion>Centipede>Solifugid>Tarantula.

Solifugids deal mechanic damage and that is deadly towards tarantulas most of all but I think towards scorpions with armor and centipedes with multiple legs and a long body, solifugids sorta lack the upper hand. 

However, solifugid vs centipede. Wow that'll be something.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 25, 2007)

whether or not you were actually doing it or not has little to no bearing on my comment. allow me to rephrase.

most of the hypothetical match-ups would just be feeding the superior animal the inferior one, and the centipede would be the superior animal in every scenario involving it due to the unlikeliness that a scolopenda spp. can be overpowered or outvenomed by any invert besides a larger and more potent  scolopenda spp. however, all varieties of inverts (at adult or subadult size to be of any use in a 'fight') are too valueable both monetarily and personally* to be used for such things, especially when the 'fight' has an obvious gap in advantage. in addition, pitting animals readilly capable of envenomation and heavy mechanical damage against eachother will likely result in the 'victor' losing as well once it succumbs to any bites or stings it recieved in the gruesome process. basically, the hypothetical fights are moreso a pointless slaughter of time, money and significant** life than much else. the only thing i implied was that i thought the centipede would die last in a tournament and i confirmed thinking so now.

* whether we deem 'pet' inverts as equal to dogs/cats/etc or not, they are still our 'pet' inverts. if we didn't feel any connection to our Ts/scorps/pedes, we wouldn't be on this forum or even keeping them as pets. the line varies from person to person, but roaches, mantids, etc aren't in question now.

** another gray-area line, but i think we can all agree a tarantula is not on par with a housefly, tick or earthworm.

also, getting any joy out of such things isn't a healthy trait.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 25, 2007)

Molitor said:


> also, getting any joy out of such things isn't a healthy trait.


my pointy teeth tell me i have millions of years of hunting and eating meat in my makeup... and they beg to differ. 

bloodsport is one of the oldest most natural events in humanity.  it is possible civilization started when protohumans united to bag larger game. it... is... natural.  all these insane rules that prevent me from ripping the throat out of someone who annoys me are unnatural. heheheeh.



and not one whiner has given a LOGICAL reason for why having a tarantula eat a centipede is wrong when having a tarantula eat a cricket or roach isn't.  i am most certainly NOT accepting it a priori... lol.  so far i have quoted the only somewhat valid reason... and even there... we are not operating at peak time energy efficiency, nor really trying to as a hobby... nor would most people want to so it is a very weak argument at best =P


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 26, 2007)

in modern society, animal cruelty beyond exterminating pests (and anything percieved as a pest) is generally looked down upon and gaining a distinct, sadistic pleasure out of it is considered a developmental sign of a mass murderer. pre-neolithic humans hunting deer and bison for their meat and hide is not really applicable; the invertebrate's reactions are instinct and predation, the spectating human's reactions are not. 

bloodlust can be considered human nature, but human nature also deems such things taboo. i do not defecate on the street while naked and claim it's in my nature because i have an anus that is otherwise obstructed by pants and underwear.

if i must repeat myself, then i will. 



Molitor said:


> all varieties of [pet] inverts...are too valueable both monetarily and personally to be used for such things...
> 
> ...whether we deem 'pet' inverts as equal to dogs/cats/etc or not, they are still our 'pet' inverts. if we didn't feel any connection to our Ts/scorps/pedes, we wouldn't be on this forum or even keeping them as pets...
> 
> ... i think we can all agree a tarantula is not on par with a housefly, tick or earthworm.


if you remain unpersuaded and continue to feel the need to degrade me in order to exalt your own argument, then i don't know what else to say or if it'd even be of any use. i only hope someone else on my side of the debate gains the gall to step up and try his or her own hand.

i said my opinion on who'd "win", in any case.

-Rob


----------



## REAL (Oct 26, 2007)

Responding to quotes from Molitor



> another gray-area line, but i think we can all agree a tarantula is not on par with a housefly, tick or earthworm.


Many ppl that said I was weird would have said the same thing about me keeping tarantulas, scorpions and centipedes, etc. To them a hamster/cat is not in par with a tarantula, scorpion, or centipede. However, from one person to another that scale changes. Just because something isn't kept frequently as a pet such as a housefly, doesn't mean it is not as valuable. I had a little hissing cockroach before when I was little and just cause other ppl use cockroaches as feeders doesn't demean his existance in my eyes.

So when you say "I think we can all agree a tarantula is not in par with a housefly, tick or earthworm" I would have to disagree and say it depends. I wouldn't say everyone would agree.

If anyone were to feed my roach to something else I would call them cruel. Thats why when you say stuff about it being cruel or not, there's no real backbone to your argument and its more based on how you feel.



> ..unlikeliness that a scolopenda spp. can be...


scolopenda? You mean Scolopendra right? You spelled it twice like that. Just wondering.

.....

I said 





> We're only debating and sharing our opinions, we're not actually doing it man.


You said 





> i didn't say you were and it doesn't make a difference.


and then I said 





> Actually it does and you said it in a way that implies that.


I'm still saying it does make a difference cause we're only discussing to pass our time and share opinions. There's a huge difference between saying "I want to kill you" and actually going out and trying to kill that person. I think a lot of us has said or thought of that at least once in their lifetime and that doesn't mean we'll actually do it and it doesn't mean we're equivalent to a murderer. My gf wants to kill me all the time, but I know she won't do it......i think...i hope.

You're just taking it way out of context.

Last thing:



> if you remain unpersuaded and continue to feel the need to degrade me in order to exalt your own argument, then i don't know what else to say or if it'd even be of any use. i only hope someone else on my side of the debate gains the gall to step up and try his or her own hand.


We're not trying to degrade you and if you feel that way we're sorry, just be open-minded to what we say as well. And I hate ppl picking sides, I'm not on anyone's side, I'm just saying what I feel myself. I really liked hearing ur opinion as well and you're right, if they fight I guess even the winner could lose in the end. Its just a discussion, nothing more nothing less.

I don't have no grudges against you, you are just saying what you're thinking. Seriously I hate ppl that pick sides. 

Well I'm off to work, tutoring kids. I'll teach them all that 1+1=3 muahahahahha!


----------



## mrwomp (Oct 29, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> my pointy teeth tell me i have millions of years of hunting and eating meat in my makeup... and they beg to differ.
> 
> bloodsport is one of the oldest most natural events in humanity.  it is possible civilization started when protohumans united to bag larger game. it... is... natural.  all these insane rules that prevent me from ripping the throat out of someone who annoys me are unnatural. heheheeh.
> 
> ...




I agree 100%


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 1, 2007)

In my opinion the Scorpion will be the dominant one from all the competitors because i seen some big emp killing giant centi therefore scorpion best  

I also agree about the people in this tread that don't get insicure about cruelty stuff because thats not the topic of this tread.


----------



## Ted (Nov 1, 2007)

i dont have any interest in bloodsports, invert fighting,sports,or any other form of aggression.
i dont feel it, and don't live in, for, or with it.
:? :?


----------

